# Tractor Trouble



## Speedy112 (Jan 24, 2016)

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/jimball55154596/status/1226893595585761280?s=21

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

:laughing2dw: whoever put the last clutch in must have forgotten half the bellhousing bolts.

Any John Deere fans ? :laughing2dw:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Maybe they took inspiration from Buster Keaton?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

It's a Massey...you just bolt it all back together again...it'll be fine... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> It's a Massey...you just bolt it all back together again...it'll be fine... :laughing2dw:


 We had a vintage Massey where I used to work, and you can still get more or less every spare part you need.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I just wondered, Rog, whether it is legal to drive a vintage tractor on public roads when it has no protective cab. I do like the look of old tractors and I presume that red Massey you show is the one where you worked - very nice.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

> I just wondered, Rog, whether it is legal to drive a vintage tractor on public roads when it has no protective cab. I do like the look of old tractors and I presume that red Massey you show is the one where you worked - very nice.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

> I just wondered, Rog, whether it is legal to drive a vintage tractor on public roads when it has no protective cab. I do like the look of old tractors and I presume that red Massey you show is the one where you worked - very nice.


 I'm not sure if it's legal to drive an old tractor with no protection on the road, Honour, though judging by the amount that turn up at country shows, I would imagine that some at least are driven there, the others coming on trailers. Open topped tractors these days have a roll over bar behind the driver to prevent serious injury should the machine roll over...










...and the smaller Ford New Holland. On this one, we had the roll bar folded down as it was for ever catching on a lytch gate that was at the entrance to one of the paddocks.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for that, Rog and Steve. That Solis model looks positively sporty. :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The proper way to break a tractor in half requires a mostly stock mid 60s Farmall 1206. These were the first factory turbocharged tractors manufactured.






Re: Road operation in the U.K.
From what I've seen on YouTube, as long as you have a number plate and original safety equipment (on old machines that consists of rear brakes), you are good to go. Here in Ontario Canada, we have a magical thing called an SMV sign.










I can drive a tractor on any combination of the road and shoulder I please, pulling almost all manner of things, as long as I have an orange triangle and don't exceed 25 MPH. Oh, if it is past sunset, I must have two front lights and one rear marker light. Kind of a drag. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> Road operation in the U.K.
> From what I've seen on YouTube, as long as you have a number plate and original safety equipment (on old machines that consists of rear brakes),


 "Tractor speed limit to rise by 5mph to 25mph. The speed limit for tractors will rise from 20mph to 25mph in March 2015, the Department for Transport has announced. The combined maximum weight limit for tractors and trailers in England, Wales and Scotland will also rise from 24 tonnes to 31 tonnes." The weight is gross train weight. There are also restrictions on road use, regarding fuel. Which is a grey area. For short distance within a specified operating radius, you can run on the road with subsidised "gas oil" (red diesel) for anything else it's "white DERV" same as cars and trucks. Some areas strictly police it, some don't. The speed limit is a joke, and never really enforced. The thing that usually happens is haulage contractors "grass off" anyone using high speed tractors to undercut their business, and that stops them.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> "Tractor speed limit to rise by 5mph to 25mph. The speed limit for tractors will rise from 20mph to 25mph in March 2015, the Department for Transport has announced. The combined maximum weight limit for tractors and trailers in England, Wales and Scotland will also rise from 24 tonnes to 31 tonnes." The weight is gross train weight. There are also restrictions on road use, regarding fuel. Which is a grey area. For short distance within a specified operating radius, you can run on the road with subsidised "gas oil" (red diesel) for anything else it's "white DERV" same as cars and trucks. Some areas strictly police it, some don't. The speed limit is a joke, and never really enforced. The thing that usually happens is haulage contractors "grass off" anyone using high speed tractors to undercut their business, and that stops them.


 In Ontario, we have a plethora of fuel regulations. You need a fairly large farm operation to justify meeting all of the fuel storage regulations. This has curtailed truckers running farm diesel to some extent. The vast majority of MoT inspections are performed on divided provincial highways, which are not open to farm machinery. Anyway, the things farmers get caught out on around here are bad tires, no SMV sign, lack of safety chains and improperly secured loads. Also, the occasional abandonment of common sense.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Superb, :laughing2dw:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Goddam kids! Momma sent him to the grocery store to panic buy all the toilet rolls and look what happens!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

My guess is that, that is the mayor's son. The judge will decide to settle the matter at the dirt track on the weekend.

Later,
William


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

I have heard; there are bulldozer races in some "tractor pulls" ? vin


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------

